
Fastly Files Registration Statement for Proposed IPO - renchap
https://www.fastly.com/press/press-releases/fastly-files-registration-statement-proposed-initial-public-offering
======
renchap
S-1 (HTML):
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1517413/000119312519...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1517413/000119312519111675/d702138ds1.htm)

------
okket
See also current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19698834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19698834)

